# The Most Expensive PDF



## costaricalvr12 (Oct 5, 2006)

I am just curious what the most expensive Poison Dart Frog is (not a group of 'em). Oh, and why, if you're going to say "They are rare" dont mention that. The most expensive frog I have seen is a $375 D. Pumilio 'Colon', then again I am fairly new. All thoughts are welcome.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

That is the one I would have said at $375


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I've heard people offer up to 600 for an albino.


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

I am aware of a single pdf that sold on the East Coast for $700 two years ago.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Histos (as few and far between they are offered) at shows go for like 500-600 or more


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

lehmanni, but its more who you know and not how much cash you have


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

That's a lot of money...


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

NCSUdart said:


> lehmanni, but its more who you know and not how much cash you have


And hopefully not only who you know, but WHAT you know.


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

I have heard of a pair of frogs going for $2000.

Rob


----------



## MartyA (Apr 18, 2006)

At the last NWFF there was a female D.Sylvaticus for 600$.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

The most expensive frog you own is the one that wizzes past your face when you open the tank to feed and immediately hops under the rack.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

joshsfrogs said:


> The most expensive frog you own is the one that wizzes past your face when you open the tank to feed and immediately hops under the rack.



:lol: Ain't that the truth.


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

joshsfrogs said:


> The most expensive frog you own is the one that wizzes past your face when you open the tank to feed and immediately hops under the rack.


I have had that happen on several occasions....luckly though I was able to catch the little guy.


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well if you could ever find lehmannis or histos I would say they are the most expensive. Matechos were in the 250 range and are sometimes available from some guys.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

$250 for a tinctorius?


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

^ I agree, I am almost positive I saw them for much cheaper than that in the classifieds recently.


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

That is what I saw some Matechos early this year.


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

i've seen matecho's go for $175


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Why does it matter what the most expensive frog is?


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Pretty much, if you own the most expensive frog it makes you the coolest kid in school. :wink: 
Curiousity, its ok to wonder. Personally, I was a thumbnail hater til the prices went down. Now because of all of you and your fancy breeding methods my collection has moved to mostly thumbs.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Dancing frogs said:


> NCSUdart said:
> 
> 
> > lehmanni, but its more who you know and not how much cash you have
> ...


Unfortunately, there's often an inverse relationship between deep pockets and knowledge...


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Dane said:


> Why does it matter what the most expensive frog is?


It's fun to talk about.


----------



## hoyta (Jan 18, 2006)

*yeah*

matechos are sold for about 175.00. i've kept my eye out for some lately.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

> NCSUdart wrote:
> lehmanni, but its more who you know and not how much cash you have
> 
> 
> ...


I war trying to say that by the time you are ready for a really rare and expensive frog you know who you can get it from. Most new frog keepers couldn't find histos or lehmanni no matter how much cash they have.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

That's good to know!


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

If I remember right I saw darklands pumilio going for $350 each not too long ago


----------

